# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Par 3 9-Hole Golf Course Coming to St Martin

## KevinS

The Daily Herald is reporting that Loterie Farm is creating a Par 3 9-Hole golf course on The French Side of St Maarten/St Martin.

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...le-golf-course

----------


## Hawke

Will St. Martins water supply be sufficent for a golf course?

----------


## andynap

There is a golf course in Mullet Bay already

----------


## dadto6

Fix the Airport before they need a golf course

----------


## Hawke

Wondering if they are also experiencing the same drought conditions.

----------


## stbartshopper

Good point Bob!

----------


## jcmc

does smith and Wesson make a golf club?? just sayin!

----------

